# My cold storage room for eggs preservation



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello friends,

Its time for me to load my vegetables bins in my cold storage room (located in my home basement). I use it to store my canning.

I store my eggs there too.

I thought it will be a good idea to share my building project to the community.

---> *My Cold Storage Room Building Idea*

The vegetable bin:


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That's great! How long did it take to construct?


----------



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

*Time to build my positive cold room*

Loose time: 500 hours.

With 3 kids.... time after time 

For me homesteading projects are my my way of life and my physical activites !


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

What other projects have you done?


----------



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

*Many projects*

Many projects Mr. Austin.

Can i share them here in your forum?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd be interested to see your projects. Anything I can learn to make life easier here on the homestead the better.


----------



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Yess Homestead is better for me to friend.

All my homesteading projets ---> *My Homesteading projects pictures*


----------



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

*Popular Projects*

Thabk you members for your interest about this projects.

Other pictures:

see---> *My Walk In Cold storage room*


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I don't know if it's just me or what but those links don't work for me.


----------

